# My Friend Marcie - by Anonymous (SSBBW (Multiple), Eating. Romance, ~XWG )



## Observer (Oct 21, 2007)

_SSBBW (Multiple), Eating. Romance, ~XWG _- a girl follows her FA instincts with expansive results

*My Friend Marcie
by Anonymous​*
Marcie called me the other day. We've been good friends since high school. 

"Mary," she said, "do you want to do something tonight with John and me?" 

I told her that I couldn't because my boyfriend, Bill and I were going to the large size meeting. She said that I had a much better social life being large, than she had being small. 

"So why don't you come? They don't shoot thin people." 

She said no, and when I asked her why, she avoided the subject. 

Marcie and John had been dating for a while. She adored him, but while he asked her out regularly, she was afraid of losing him. She had that spark for him, but he seemed to lack the spark for her. 

Several days later, we met for lunch. She asked me about the large size meeting. I told her it was a lot of fun. She said she wished that she could belong to it. Again, I told her that she was always welcome. Then I asked her if she was afraid that the fat people would gross out John. She tried to avoid the subject again, but I was going to get to the bottom of it. 

"Do I gross John out?" , I asked. 

" No," she said. 

"Well, then why didn't you come?" 

"Well, one time I was at his apartment, he had this magazine. It had a lot of fat women in it. I asked him why he had it, and he told me because a friend left it there. But I don't believe him. I really like him. If I bring him to one of your meetings I might lose him to a member." 

She then kept complaining. "You have so much fun at the meetings. You have a guy who adores your size. Now I know how it feels to discriminated against. Sometimes I wish I was fat." 

"Yea, right," I said sarcastically. You try living as a 300 pound woman. And maybe John was telling the truth. On the other hand even if he likes plump women, he may just like them 150 pounds. It was hard for me to find Bill." 

It seems that my talk didn't do much good. Marcie was usually fun to be with, but her problems with John were starting to grate on me. After the tenth time of hearing how lucky I was to be fat, I countered with, "If you think it's so great to be fat, why don't you get fat?" 

I was sure that would shut her up, but I had quite a surprise. 

"Yea, you know I was thinking that, too," she said. I told her that she was out of her mind. She told me that she would love her meetings, and maybe John would be more attracted to her. She speculated that if she didn't like it, she could always go back. I told her that there was no turning back. Once a person gets fat, they usually stay that way. And once she started gaining, she may never stop. 

I thought that either I had made my point, or Marcie would come to her senses, but I was wrong. Several weeks later when we met, her blouse buttons were pulling apart. I had asked her if she gained weight. 

"Can you tell?," she said. "I'm seeing John tomorrow night. I hope he'll notice." 

I asked her what happened if he didn't like large women. 

"Am I that big already?" 

I assured her that she wasn't. 

I called her the day after, and asked her how it went. She told me that she thought it went pretty well. 

"He didn't say anything, but he touched me as if to see if it was real,, which is unusual. He looked at me a lot, especially where my clothes were tight."I'm ready for step two. This will prove if he likes large women." 

I was afraid to ask what step two was, but I didn't have to--the next day she told me what she did. She had invited him to dinner. She left empty candy wrappers around, and had plenty of candy around the apartment. After dinner, she made a big hot fudge sundae, and asked if he wanted one. After dinner, she made frequent pit stops at her candy dishes. She then told John that she had developed quite a sweet tooth, and asked if he minded if she got a little plump. 

"Well?. . ." 

"Well, at first he got so excited, he had to put his arms on his lap. Then he got tongue-tied. But he finally admitted he liked a little 'meat' on his women." 

I was afraid of that. I thought that I would make one more attempt to bring Marcie down to earth. 

"What if you lose John? You haven't hit it off that well. You're making a major change in your life." 

Marcie told me that John seemed much more interested in her. "And even if he isn't, I want a guy just like him. I really like the kind of men who like big women." 

I just sighe - she was crossuing over, and nothing was going to deter her.

"Mary," she said, "I really like the way you look and dress. Will you help me learn the ropes of being a large woman?" 

I told her that the last time I weighed what she weighed I was seven years old." 

"But I don't plan on staying this small. I want to be a big soft voluptuous woman." 

I gave her one more warning, and then agreed to help. I knew that she wasn't going to change her mind, so I thought I could at least teach her to be graceful. 

Marcie and John kept seeing each other. He enjoyed her gaining, but didn't feed her. Marcie was doing quite well by herself, and I don't think John could have made her eat any more unless she had another mouth. We usually had lunch together at least once a week. Although I was the one who weighed 300 pounds, she amazed the waitresses by her large meals followed by a large dessert. 

She had increased her size from a 10 to a 16 in a little over a year. She had asked my help in finding size 18 clothes. I had told her about the various large-size stores. We went to several of them, and she did well in picking some nice clothes. When we got back, we had a serious discussion about John. 

"How can I tell how big he likes woman?" 

I gave her an idea. It was pretty complicated, but worth a try. I told her that I would invite her and John to have dinner with Bill and me. I told her to wear something she didn't mind ruining. On the way, she would spill something on her dress. When she got here, I would give her my size 32 dress to wear. I then told her to watch John's reaction with her in a size 32. 

Things went as planned. Marcie and John had stopped at McDonald's on the way. She spilled a chocolate shake on her dress. We went into the bedroom, where I had a dresse picked out. She put it on. We had dinner. I noticed that John couldn't keep his eyes off of Marcie in her dress. Obviously Marcie noticed it too, as she asked for thirds. 

I called Marcie, to see if anything else happened. It seems that the dress got a lot of use. She put pillows under it, and asked John what would happen if she looked like that for real. John was definitely an FA as he was polite but his eyes danced.. Marcie knew she wouldn't have to worry about getting too big for a long long time. 

A month later, Marcie brought my dress back and apologized for not returning it. I told her not to worry about it, that she could keep it. 

"It's a nice dress, I'm sure you'll need it again." 

"Remember," I said, I said that once you start gaining, you'll never stop. I'll never fit in that dress again. I've gained too." 

I don't know why Marcie wanted to ruin her figure, but she did. She felt much more at ease with John. She let it be known to John that she wanted to be fed. He brought her candy once in while, but let her lead the way. Now that she was becoming a size 20, she and John went shopping. It was just as well, since I had outgrown most of the clothes in the stores, and had to shop by mail. 

It was funny. I remember when I first became a size 20, I was so unhappy. But Marcie loved her new figure. She bought clothes which were pretty revealing. She stands tall, and flaunts her growing body wherever she goes. At our lunch meeting, she was so happy that she was now a D-cup. She reminded me of a 12 year old girl getting her first bra. I thought that she would slow down her eating, now that she "got" John, but it only seemed to encourage her more. She ate a candy bar while we waited for our lunch. She then ate a hearty meal, and topped it off with a super-sized sundae. 

The next time she was at my apartment, I told her that I had some old size 22 clothes she could have. She tried them on. I couldn't believe her formerly flat stomach was now full of stretch marks. She had developed rolls around her midriff and back. The clothes were a little loose, but I knew they wouldn't be for long. 

As she climbed in sizes, I kept her wardrobe supplemented with old clothes that I had outgrown. Since the larger sizes were newer, and more in style she got more use out of them. I couldn't believe that it only took her another a year to get to a size 28, when it took me almost 20. She had already beat me in cup size, when she hit 46DD. I was a 48D, flirting with a 50D. 

"So," I said, "You're only 2 sizes away from that size 32 dress of mine. Do you think John likes his woman bigger than that?" 

Marcie quit smiling. "You know, I didn't think of that. Size 32 seemed so far away." 

I told her that she'd better find out. "Most men have some kind of upper limit. You don't want to surpass John's." 

"Well, How do I find out," she asked. I told her I had an idea. When I ordered some clothes, I also ordered a size 60 dress. Then I told her "When John comes to pick you up, come out wearing it, but don't say a word." 

A week later, I gave her the size 60 dress. The next day, we met for lunch. I had asked her if she wore her new dress. 

"Yes," she said. 

"Well. . .?" 

"I wore it, and he asked why I was wearing such a big dress, and I told him that they shipped it by mistake. I told him I would send it back, but he told I should keep it in case I grew into it. I then told him it was a size 60. He told me he couldn't wait until it fit." 

I then asked Marcie what she was going to do with the dress. 

"I'm going to keep it until I grow into it." I was shocked that she was even considering becoming a size 60. I thought that I was doomed to a life of fatness, and I never plan to get that big. I couldn't understand anyone else deliberately planning to get that big. But I knew that if anyone could pull it off, and even enjoy it, it would be her. 

It took her only 3 more months to reach that size 32. She had hit 300 pounds. I remember how hard it was for me. Not only was it the psychological aspect of being 300, but it was the point where I stopped fitting in many chairs. I even started to "waddle" a little and was very upset. . But Marcie loved it. 

When we had our usual lunch, We sat at a table that was a booth on one side, and a chair on the other. I sat at the chair. When we walked in, Marcie told me that she had outgrown the booth side, so we sat at the chair only table. She had ordered more than ever. I told her that I thought she would be tapering off. 

"I know that you think I'm crazy," she said, "but I love it. Maybe these 50 double d's won't make the cover of Vogue, but it feels great. When I was thin, I admired women who were busty. I feel feminine. All I have to do is wear a sweater, and John makes me feel even more feminine. 

"But what if you lose John?," I asked her. "Can you really re-enter you old life? At least all of my old boyfriends know that I'm fat, and they like it. Your old boyfriends would be shocked that you've doubled your weight, and you plan to go up at least 4 more sizes." 

She told me that she didn't plan on losing John, but even if she did, there would be no turning back. "I never liked the jocks. If all they like me for is my body, I wouldn't want them anyway."

I then reminded her that John wasn't overly attracted to her until she got big. She then told me that he tried to like her when she was thin, and he did keep asking her out. She then told me that she hadn't increased her eating permanently. She was on the verge of becoming a 52F, and wanted to surprise John for his birthday. 

As time went on, Marcie continued to grow. I had always been the largest of all the people I hung out with. Now Marcie was about my size, with no sign of stopping her rapid growth. It was strange to have someone to swap clothes with. As a matter of fact, her breasts were larger than mine, and was quite happy about it. It was fine with me--her straps dug into her shoulders--but she considered it an enjoyable pain. 

The holidays were coming to a close. While I usually overeat a little, Marcie just totally pigged out. She would go to a party, and stop for a meal along the way. She would then eat a meal at the party, and spend the rest of the night eating. This took a toll on her figure, and now she was decidedly larger than me. For the first time, she was giving me her outgrown clothes! 

I'll have to admit that when she was big, I saw myself in her, thinking that I look like that. But now, she is bigger. When I see the rolls of fat on her side, or her large belly where her lap used to be, I can think that at least I'm not that big. 

We had looked at the catalogs together. She was really disappointed that the things in her size upcoming size 56 were no longer body hugging. They were like tent dresses, that just covered her, rather than show her off. Her pants were also plainer--no more jeans--just stretch pants. She ordered a few things, and hoped that John wouldn't mind. 

The next time I saw Marcie, I asked if she had shown her new clothes to John. 

"He LOVED them," she said. "He said that he knew that super-sized women had to wear those kind of clothes, but he never knew one before. He was really happy to have a supersized woman. I asked him how big he wanted me, and he said that once I get to my size 60, I'll be big enough. I'm about 375 now. I guess I'll be around 450 when I'm a 60. I guess that I should slow down a bit." 

Several weeks later, we had our usual lunch. She ordered the usual large meal, and large dessert. I told her that I thought she was going to slow down a bit. She told me that she had slowed down some, and she would slow down some more soon. But it was obvious that her size 56 clothes were getting tighter and tighter. 

Bill had asked me how things were going with Marcie. I had mentioned that John liked Marcie's growing. He asked me if Marcie had grown into her size 32 dress yet, since he remembered Marcie wearing my dress when she was around a 20. 

"Oh my, yes," I said. "She's bigger than I am now--she's a size 56. 

Bill then asked me, "since Marcie wore your size 32 dress for John, can you wear her size 56 dress for me?" 

I told Bill that I would ask her, but it would be only under the condition that he didn't expect me to get that big. He agreed, and Marcie agreed. I couldn't believe how much bigger than me she had gotten, and she barely fit in them. 

The next time I saw Marcie, I noticed that she had on a new dress. "Yes, it's new I'm a 58 now," she said sheepishly. She ordered a big meal, but a smaller dessert. Her dress wasn't very stylish. It touched the table at her tummy. I know I've got to cut out all this eating. If I'm not careful, I'll get too big for John. I've weighed myself--and I'm 420. I can't gain more than 30 more pounds."

Several weeks had passed and I had wondered how Marcie was doing, so I invited them for dinner with Bill and me. Bill was more curious, since he hadn't seen Marcie for a long time. Their car had pulled up, but it took a while for them to come to the door. Marcie was walking very slow. She was wearing the size 60 dress that she had gotten to show John a while ago. But instead of the extra fabric folded around her, it was stretched out around her. Her stomach and hips had gotten much fuller, even since the last time I saw her. Since she was at her " goal" weight, I was wondering how everyone liked it. 

When John was in the bathroom, I asked Marcie, how she liked being a size 60. "I love it," she said. "I walk a lot slower now, and need a little help. I love John being there helping me. Every walk we take is now a slow romantic walk."

When Marcie was in the bathroom, I asked John how he liked Marcie's new size. He told me how he saw other men walking with large women, and how he liked Marcie. He also mentioned the slow romantic walks--so it was obvious they had discussed it earlier. Marcie didn't eat quite as much as she had been--but I wasn't convinced she would never gain again. 

Marcie called several weeks later, and she was quite upset. "I don't know what to do," she said. "I'm still gaining. I've tried to deny it, but I'm too big for any of my clothes. I can't even go out in public. If I order any clothes., it will take weeks. And I'll probably lose John. We talked at length, and he said size 60 was his limit." 

I told her that I would be over. I came over, with a dress in a bag. When she saw it, she asked what it was. I said it was a dress. 

"But none of your clothes will fit me anymore." 

I assured her this one would. I pulled out a size 70 dress. It was big enough to be a two man pup tent. 

"Where did you get that?," she asked. "Well, Bill found out about your game with John, and he had me order it," I said. 

She put it on. The fabric was real loose, despite her massive body. 

Just then, John pulled up. She ran to greet him, but was crying. "I'm sorry, I knew you didn't want anyone over a size 60. This is a size 70. He said, "60? did I say 60? I mean 70. But you don't need to try to fill it up at one time." He then hugged her, unable to reach all the way around. 

Things are going well for them now. They are engaged. She's slowed down her gaining. She's a 62 now--abut to become a 64. They'll get married in the fall. She has a designer working on a size 66 wedding dress. They'll take one of their slow romantic walks down the aisle.


----------

